# Software > OpenWrt >  OpenWRT: WiMax ready !!

## acoul

Πηγή



> We have used OpenWRT as a base for making a WiMAX Base Station – successfully. The BS is based on an Alix-board from PCengines, running x86 Kamikaze with a “RT-tweaked kernel� . Currently we are running live tests in Norway with multiple CPE’s connected. Next is to make a CPE – also running OpenWRT.

----------


## Acinonyx

Μήπως ξέρεις γιατί το OpenWRT αυτό ονομαστηκε kamikaze;

----------


## acoul

γιατί μετά από κάθε snapshot οι ντιβέλοπερς πηγαίναν και χτυπούσαν σφηνάκια ... !!

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## acoul

> Το WiMax τι μας αφορά σαν AWMN; Δεν παίζει σε licenced band;


το διάβασες το λινκ; το WiMax είναι πρωτόκολλο και δυστυχώς για εμάς παίζει και στους 5GHz και στους 2.4GHz ...

----------

